# Laptop: Runterklappen des bildschirmes Bildschirmschone deaktivieren



## mrno (4. November 2004)

Hi.
Ich wil, wenn ich den Bildschirm runterklappe, dass nicht mehr der Bildschirmschoner und der Bildschirm ausgeschalten wird. Wie mach ich das. Immer wenn dann der Bildschirmschoner rein geht  hängt sich die kde auf.


----------

